# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Post CNY 2010 Outing

## dkk08

Hi Guys, I promised to start the new thread on our next AQ Post CNY 2010 outing, and so here I am. The recent outing was really great (of cause more folks would be better too), and as I was telling David, it was a good start for AQ for 2010.

Tentatively outing date on 27th Feb. Target location will be Pasir Ris Drive 12. RV point as usual C328. Perhaps other bros would like to suggest more places to go to and I was wondering if its possible any bro can get a minibus or bus so that all of us can go into 1 vehicle, that would be more fun!  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

it would be cool if the AQ t-shirt ready by that time  :Laughing:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 )
4 )
5 )
6 )
7 )
8 )
9 )
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18 )
19)
20)

If we can hit 20, it will be commercially viable to rent a small bus.... :Smile: 

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
2 ) Sea View
3 ) World Farm
4 ) Biotope  :Grin: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ C328 for breakfast)
1015 ( off to drive 12 )
1330 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1430 ( Sea View )
1500 ( World Farm )
1600 ( Biotope )

----------


## Aquanoob

Unable to make it for the last saturday's "Journey to the West"
due to some commitments, and will want to join the next
"Journey to the East".  :Razz: 
Dkk08, I also live in sembawang, we can meet up and go together
the next time. 

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 ) Aquanoob
4 )
5 )
6 )
7 )
8 )
9 )
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
1 :Cool: 
19)
20)

----------


## dkk08

> Unable to make it for the last saturday's "Journey to the West"
> due to some commitments, and will want to join the next
> "Journey to the East". 
> Dkk08, I also live in sembawang, we can meet up and go together
> the next time.


hi Aquanoob, blue33 aka Adrain also stays near us so ya we can meet and go together I guess  :Grin:

----------


## fotoudavid

Cannot go again....... have a shoot in the afternoon on 27th feb...... sob......

----------


## blue33

LOL... is Adrian, not Adrain  :Grin: . Yeah, i can drive your, i stay nearby only.  :Smile:  I tentatively should be able to go also. Are we able to drive or take bus?  :Laughing: 




> hi Aquanoob, blue33 aka Adrain also stays near us so ya we can meet and go together I guess

----------


## dkk08

> LOL... is Adrian, not Adrain . Yeah, i can drive your, i stay nearby only.  I tentatively should be able to go also. Are we able to drive or take bus?


sorry sorry paiseh, I'm bad with names lar  :Razz:

----------


## dkk08

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 ) Aquanoob
4 ) Blue33 aka Adrian 
5 )
6 )
7 )
8 )
9 )
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
1 :Cool: 
19)
20) 

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
2 ) Sea View
3 ) World Farm
4 ) Biotope

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ C328 for breakfast)
1015 ( off to drive 12 )
1330 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1430 ( Sea View )
1500 ( World Farm )
1600 ( Biotope )

----------


## blue33

No worries, just kidding.  :Grin: 




> sorry sorry paiseh, I'm bad with names lar

----------


## eddy planer

Hey guys!

Beam me up, scotty!

----------


## dkk08

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 ) Aquanoob
4 ) Blue33 aka Adrian 
5 ) eddy planer
6 )
7 )
8 )
9 )
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
1
19)
20) 

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
2 ) Sea View
3 ) World Farm
4 ) Biotope

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ C328 for breakfast)
1015 ( off to drive 12 )
1330 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1430 ( Sea View )
1500 ( World Farm )
1600 ( Biotope )

----------


## felix_fx2

Tentatively should be able to make it.
Unless my cake is cut a day late haha

----------


## Shaihulud

Hi, I would like to join again as it was fun trip last time, but will have to recheck my timetable to see whether I can make it for this next trip.

----------


## felix_fx2

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 ) Aquanoob
4 ) Blue33 aka Adrian 
5 ) eddy planer
6 ) felix_fx2 aka Felix
7 ) Shaihulud aka Yong
8 )
9 )
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
1
19)
20) 

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
2 ) Sea View
3 ) World Farm
4 ) Biotope

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ C328 for breakfast)
1015 ( off to drive 12 )
1330 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1430 ( Sea View )
1500 ( World Farm )
1600 ( Biotope )

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi, I would like to join again as it was fun trip last time, but will have to recheck my timetable to see whether I can make it for this next trip.



glad you enjoy the trip.

Come join us and there will be more fun as there tends to be more things over at drive 12 but the sad thing is that our government are recalling the land by 2015. same for sea view... :Sad:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Tentatively should be able to make it.
> Unless my cake is cut a day late haha



come and celebrate your birthday with us lah!! :Smile: 

Will try to get u a cake but no promises :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Cannot go again....... have a shoot in the afternoon on 27th feb...... sob......



still early. don't worry. if the will is there, there is a way :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

> come and celebrate your birthday with us lah!!
> 
> Will try to get u a cake but no promises


Application submitted to my future Co already.
should not be a problem to come i think . 
Wishes are all that i need.  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Application submitted to my future Co already.
> should not be a problem to come i think . 
> Wishes are all that i need.



bring her along. In fact I was toying with the idea of organising a family day kind of thing. But for that to take place, I will need permission and support from the mods. BTW, wishes are blown away when the wind comes. You need hope, not wishes. Hope give birth to dreams and dreams to fulfillment.

Cheers!!

----------


## dkk08

> bring her along. In fact I was toying with the idea of organising a family day kind of thing. But for that to take place, I will need permission and support from the mods. BTW, wishes are blown away when the wind comes. You need hope, not wishes. Hope give birth to dreams and dreams to fulfillment.
> 
> Cheers!!


That'll be a good idea coz my wife likes Pasir Ris too more things to see at 1 place no need to run up and down... 

oh David ah I was looking at your website hor and I really didn't recognize your face leh!

----------


## David Moses Heng

> oh David ah I was looking at your website hor and I really didn't recognize your face leh!



i know...... I have aged. That photo was my wedding photo :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

> i know...... I have aged. That photo was my wedding photo


erm no leh bro you look younger now! Much more handsome hahaha  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

> erm no leh bro you look younger now! Much more handsome hahaha


??? which site...

----------


## David Moses Heng

> ??? which site...



he's pulling your leg lah... :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

> he's pulling your leg lah...


If you guys saw my 5 years ago photo. I think you all will say. 




> "KUA TIO KUI"


Saw a ghost

hahas.

----------


## fotoudavid

will there be dinner after the visit??

----------


## dkk08

Doubt so... its a Saturday and unless the outing extends to the family members I doubt there'll be dinner afterwards

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Doubt so... its a Saturday and unless the outing extends to the family members I doubt there'll be dinner afterwards



while the participation of family members are welcome, to arrange for dinner on a saturday might pose a challenge logistically unless there are enough folks to help co-ordinate this effort.

As off now, only myself and Desmond are doing most of the work(for the planning of the outing :Smile: ). Hence, I believe that we do not want to commit ourselves to arrange for anything else other than the trip unless we can have other like minded members to come onboard to help plan/execute the outing.

Hope the brothers/sisters can understand.

----------


## dkk08

The best would be attendance, if we can get more folks to come along we might be able to get a mini van or bus to transport all of us  :Grin:

----------


## Aquanoob

Let's hope that there will be more people joining us as the date nears. 
More people will be more fun.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Can we ask the mods for permission to put up a banner for the outing?

----------


## eddy planer

David,

Put banner for what? Palu / viva banner?

We're already the most talking of the town items in AQ already! 

Just put CNY outings thread enough to attract AQ memebrs and moderators to join us ,It's already good enough through!.

----------


## dkk08

> David,
> 
> Put banner for what? Palu / viva banner?
> 
> We're already the most talking of the town items in AQ already! 
> 
> Just put CNY outings thread enough to attract AQ memebrs and moderators to join us ,It's already good enough through!.


Yo Eddy, I think what David was trying to say is we should ask permission to have an AQ Banner to bring along so that we can take group photo when we're at the farms and represent AQ... correct me if I'm wrong David  :Wink:

----------


## eddy planer

> Yo Eddy, I think what David was trying to say is we should ask permission to have an AQ Banner to bring along so that we can take group photo when we're at the farms and represent AQ... correct me if I'm wrong David


Like a tourist banner?  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaldon

I'm new here, can i join the outing?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Kaldon

Welcome to AQ! :Jump for joy: 

You indeed welcome to join us for outings! :Jump for joy:

----------


## Kaldon

> Hi Kaldon
> 
> Welcome to AQ!
> 
> You indeed welcome to join us for outings!


Thank you.  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

> Like a tourist banner?


Yeah something like that I suppose... to promote AQ  :Smug:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Like a tourist banner?


Post CNY 2010 LFS Tour.

Ok, this will be the new title for this round eddy  :Grin: 




> I'm new here, can i join the outing?


Welcome to the forum, Of course you can join. I am also very green.
Rest assured there will be alot of "poisoning" on that day.

P.S: Guys, please bring some pictures and poison my girlfriend.  :Well done:

----------


## reveru

sorry im new... but what's at drive 12? i live in pasir ris and i don't know of anything worth seeing at drive 12.

hmmm.

----------


## David Moses Heng

nterested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 ) Aquanoob
4 ) Blue33 aka Adrian 
5 ) eddy planer
6 ) felix_fx2 aka Felix
7 ) Shaihulud aka Yong
8 ) Kaldon
9 )
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18 )
19)
20) 

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
2 ) Sea View
3 ) World Farm
4 ) Biotope

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ C328 for breakfast)
1015 ( off to drive 12 )
1330 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1430 ( Sea View )
1500 ( World Farm )
1600 ( Biotope )


there seems to be alot more interest. Seriously if we can hit 20 pax or more, we might be able to rent a small coach. Keep the fire burning.

Reveru, come join us and we will bring you to the "Unseen" world :Grin: ... Just be prepared though... BE very prepared... :Grin: 

also, for the banner, I was referring to e-banner. not the canvas type. :Smile:

----------


## reveru

I try lah. Don't put me into the list first. I will confirm when nearer to 27th Feb  :Razz:  actually i stay pasir ris.. maybe can meet you all at drive 12 haha. if not go c328 meet a bit far!

----------


## Blue Whale

=) AL, I just realised we have the same surname. Count me in!

Not driving but we can confirm the transport after the list is finalised.

----------


## fotoudavid

Remember to update the trip with pictures!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 ) Aquanoob
4 ) Blue33 aka Adrian 
5 ) eddy planer
6 ) felix_fx2 aka Felix
7 ) Shaihulud aka Yong
8 ) Kaldon
9 )Blue Whale
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18 )
19)
20) 

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
2 ) Sea View
3 ) World Farm
4 ) Biotope

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ C328 for breakfast)
1015 ( off to drive 12 )
1330 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1430 ( Sea View )
1500 ( World Farm )
1600 ( Biotope )

I was discussing about this trip with Desmond while we were visiting World Farm and he mentioned something which i thought was a good idea.

This post CNY trip is also opened to families of AQ. SO folks, if your wife/husband and/or children would love to visit the farms and experience a bit of farm life, you are most welcome. Over at Drive 12, you can get to see goose, ducks and chickens/roosters. They also have the Arapamia(?) and a couple of petting farms there. There are also a couple of nursery over at drive 12 so for brothers who are into greens, I believe this would be one trip not to be missed. I would also be adding a butterfly hatchery into the proposed iternary. But do note that this butterfly hatchery has an entrance fee of $3/pax.

Cheers!

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hi folks,

We(Desmond and myself) are currently revisiting the itinerary.

there might be changes so keep your tab on this thread alive yah?

Stay tune folks!!

----------


## Blue Whale

Do workout the cost per head, young(classification E.g. how tall) and adult seperately. I think we will all be interested in this  :Grin: . I haven't been walking that area for 10 years. Just browse through the eastern maps last night and nearly got a shock how the development there is doing  :Razz:

----------


## eddy planer

> Do workout the cost per head, young(classification E.g. how tall) and adult seperately. I think we will all be interested in this . I haven't been walking that area for 10 years. Just browse through the eastern maps last night and nearly got a shock how the development there is doing


BW

Dont worry too much,

The boys are trying to make this outing a great time for everyone of us. So I just sit and relax and looking forward for this awesome happening very soon!

The 2 great Ds are doing great preparing this itinerary with so much passion and love so that we AQ will enjoy as much as we can!!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## Blue Whale

^^" just habit, accounting stuffs. Hee, not tight on budget but had been doing calculating since very young (primary), and this is not taught by parents, it just happens. I most likely would be snapping pictures..ha...wonder if the ice-cream peddler is still around...hmmm...

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Do workout the cost per head, young(classification E.g. how tall) and adult seperately. I think we will all be interested in this . I haven't been walking that area for 10 years. Just browse through the eastern maps last night and nearly got a shock how the development there is doing



there would be no cost involved except for your own expenses to purchase whatever flora/fauna that caught your fancy :Smile: .


Other than that, we do not have enough numbers to book a small coach as yet. Until that comes along, then we might have to charge transport to cover cost of renting the coach. won't be much. For a 20 seater, per head is about $5? any brothers here can comment on the figure?

----------


## blue33

Put me on tentatively first. Cant confirm yet. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Shaihulud

Sounds more than reasonable, you certainly deserves something for organising the event!

----------


## Aquanoob

David, since Midori - The Green Chapter aquarium will be opening on 16th Feb 2010, we can hop on a visit to there before we set-off to Pasir Ris drive 12, just a small suggestion.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Put me on tentatively first. Cant confirm yet. Thanks!



Adrian, trust me. Once the revised itinerary is confirmed,you won't want to be on the tentative list.  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Sounds more than reasonable, you certainly deserves something for organising the event!



well... i believe that Desmond and myself don't mind a treat :Laughing:  :Laughing:  right desmond :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> David, since Midori - The Green Chapter aquarium will be opening on 16th Feb 2010, we can hop on a visit to there before we set-off to Pasir Ris drive 12, just a small suggestion.



how about we organise one more outing in April where we end with a workshop at Midori? :Smile: 

any one keen?

----------


## knight

> David, since Midori - The Green Chapter aquarium will be opening on 16th Feb 2010, we can hop on a visit to there before we set-off to Pasir Ris drive 12, just a small suggestion.


Hey bro, 
Can advice where their location is?

Thanks in advance  :Angel: 
Knight

----------


## Blue Whale

> Other than that, we do not have enough numbers to book a small coach as yet. Until that comes along, then we might have to charge transport to cover cost of renting the coach. won't be much. For a 20 seater, per head is about $5? any brothers here can comment on the figure?


Roger that. Will be doing sightseeing more I hope..ha ha...hard to say....really...flicker minded

----------


## fotoudavid

> Hey bro, 
> Can advice where their location is?
> 
> Thanks in advance 
> Knight


Address: Blk 354 Clementi Avenue 2 #01-203 (Walking distance from Clement MRT

----------


## David Moses Heng

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 ) Aquanoob
4 ) Blue33 aka Adrian 
5 ) eddy planer
6 ) felix_fx2 aka Felix
7 ) Shaihulud aka Yong
8 ) Kaldon
9 )Blue Whale
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18 )
19)
20) 

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
2 ) Sea View
3 ) World Farm
4 ) Biotope

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ C328 for breakfast)
1015 ( off to drive 12 )
1230 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop )

Vinz, is the timing correct?

----------


## dkk08

> David, since Midori - The Green Chapter aquarium will be opening on 16th Feb 2010, we can hop on a visit to there before we set-off to Pasir Ris drive 12, just a small suggestion.


great idea... have been wanting to go to Green Chapter  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

> well... i believe that Desmond and myself don't mind a treat right desmond


someone paged??  :Huh?: 

hee and I hear treat?? Treat to what?? I don't mind a nice plate of Egg Prata make that 3 Egg Prata  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> great idea... have been wanting to go to Green Chapter



we shall organise one more trip in april ending with a workshop at Midori. Let us focus on the up and coming one first can?

One thing at a time.

Too many things going on at the same time is giving me a lot of white hair lately... :Crying:

----------


## fotoudavid

> we shall organise one more trip in april ending with a workshop at Midori. Let us focus on the up and coming one first can?
> 
> One thing at a time.
> 
> Too many things going on at the same time is giving me a lot of white hair lately...


Have missed 2 outings due to work, and also the workshop iwagumi, appreciate if can let me know early for the april trip, so that can chop my slots in my calendar early thanks.

----------


## vinz

> ...
> 
> Timing: 0930 (RV @ C328 for breakfast)
> 1015 ( off to drive 12 )
> 1230 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
> 1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop )
> 
> Vinz, is the timing correct?


Yes indeed.

----------


## Aquanoob

It is wonderful that we can visit drive 12 to get the fishes and plants that we want and also get to learn Iwagumi on the same day. I have registered for the workshop already. Looking forward to that day....  :Jump for joy: 
Thanks.

----------


## fotoudavid

> It is wonderful that we can visit drive 12 to get the fishes and plants that we want and also get to learn Iwagumi on the same day. I have registered for the workshop already. Looking forward to that day.... 
> Thanks.


if you buy fish, make sure the fish can survive so many hours.

----------


## Aquanoob

:Laughing:  That is true. It is more of plants that I am looking for and the experiences of visiting the fish and plant farms. Other members may be
interested in the fishes, so should take note.
Thanks.




> if you buy fish, make sure the fish can survive so many hours.

----------


## knight

> Address: Blk 354 Clementi Avenue 2 #01-203 (Walking distance from Clement MRT


Thanks Bro, 
Can advice on their operating hours?

Cheers
Knight

----------


## Aquanoob

Knight, you can go to their thread at the merchant site
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...694#post516694 to post further questions to them to answer. 

*Opening Hours:* 
Weekdays : 1200 - 2000 hrsWeekends : 0900 - 1700 hrsRest on Tuesday



> Thanks Bro, 
> Can advice on their operating hours?
> 
> Cheers
> Knight

----------


## knight

> Knight, you can go to their thread at the merchant site
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...694#post516694 to post further questions to them to answer. 
> 
> *Opening Hours:* 
> Weekdays : 1200 - 2000 hrsWeekends : 0900 - 1700 hrsRest on Tuesday



Thanks Bro, 
You have been a great help. Really appreciate.

Cheers
Knight

----------


## Blue Whale

> Yes indeed.


So Altum, scheduled change a bit?
Vinz, need we to register or auto-register?  :Grin:  Got Special?

----------


## vinz

If you are going to stay for the workshop, please register. Be quick! There are only 18 seats left at this moment.

If just going to come by and say hi, meet people, etc. No need to register.

----------


## dkk08

> If you are going to stay for the workshop, please register. Be quick! There are only 18 seats left at this moment.
> 
> If just going to come by and say hi, meet people, etc. No need to register.


Hey Vinz so that means we got to register as well? (Me, Altum, Blue33) Or no seats then we stand can?  :Grin:

----------


## Aquanoob

I registered yesterday morning but receive no confirmation email or pm, so am I in the 12 seats?  :Huh?: 
Thanks. 



> If you are going to stay for the workshop, please register. Be quick! There are only 18 seats left at this moment.
> 
> If just going to come by and say hi, meet people, etc. No need to register.

----------


## vinz

Aquanoob,

Confirmation is via the thread. See the first post of Workshop thread for the participants list. You are in the list.

----------


## Aquanoob

Oohhh...
I saw my nick there, thanks.





> Aquanoob,
> 
> Confirmation is via the thread. See the first post of Workshop thread for the participants list. You are in the list.

----------


## felix_fx2

> So Altum, scheduled change a bit?
> Vinz, need we to register or auto-register?  Got Special?


i didn't see the timing had enough time to go the workshop  :Smile: .
just registered for it.

----------


## Blue Whale

Vinz, if the group is late, don't wait up, just start the workshop.  :Smile:  We will sneak in if we are late...hee. Supposing we know which room to go...ha  :Grin:  Else we will dispatch scout team to recee

----------


## Merviso

:Knockout:  Really wanted to join you guys for the outing, but got a secondary schoolmate gathering on the same day...  :Sad:  ... Hope you guys have great fun!

----------


## Blue Whale

I am looking at the schedule. Altum, does the timing coincide with all the opening hours of the places that we going to visit? Able to accomodate Green Chapter in the trip since GC is at Blk 354? ^^O the place is A-I-R-C-O-N. Full of goodies for shrimps, trimming scissors, Soil, Ferka products, Nano CO2, rocks, driftwood. Opening time is 9am on weekend, just nice. Can squeeze best, 5-10mins also good. Did I mention too that there is an Altum in one of the display tank?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I am looking at the schedule. Altum, does the timing coincide with all the opening hours of the places that we going to visit? Able to accomodate Green Chapter in the trip since GC is at Blk 354? ^^O the place is A-I-R-C-O-N. Full of goodies for shrimps, trimming scissors, Soil, Ferka products, Nano CO2, rocks, driftwood. Opening time is 9am on weekend, just nice. Can squeeze best, 5-10mins also good. Did I mention too that there is an Altum in one of the display tank?


Let me discuss with Desmond first before I commit anything.  :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 ) Aquanoob
4 ) Blue33 aka Adrian
5 ) eddy planer
6 ) felix_fx2 aka Felix
7 ) Shaihulud aka Yong
8 ) Kaldon
9 ) Blue Whale
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18 )
19)
20)

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
2 ) Sea View
3 ) World Farm
4 ) Biotope

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ C328 for breakfast)
1015 ( off to drive 12 )
1230 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop )

----------


## dkk08

> Let me discuss with Desmond first before I commit anything.


Hi David and blue whale,

looking at the timing, I think it'll be tight unless we skip one of the location... or unless we meet at GC there and have breakfast there as I believe there's a hawker centre behind GC

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
2 ) Sea View
3 ) World Farm
4 ) Biotope

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ C328 for breakfast)
1015 ( off to drive 12 )
1230 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop )

----------


## felix_fx2

GC walking distance from C328?

----------


## David Moses Heng

GreEat minds think a like Desmond. We will proceed as suggested. 

Do you
think you mind helping to update the schedule? :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

Come on guys, 1 more week to the outing... those who're going for the workshop at YCK CC can join us too since we'll be ending at YCK CC for the workshop  :Grin: 

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 ) Aquanoob
4 ) Blue33 aka Adrian
5 ) eddy planer
6 ) felix_fx2 aka Felix
7 ) Shaihulud aka Yong
8 ) Kaldon
9 ) Blue Whale
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18 )
19)
20)

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) Clementi 
2) Pasir Ris Drive 12
3) Sea View
4) World Farm
5) Biotope

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ Hawker near GC for breakfast)
1020 ( off to drive 12 )
1230 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop )

----------


## Aquanoob

I suggested a visit to GC about 2 weeks ago in this thread and it will be good that it materialised. Now the issue is how to go to the place at Block 354? I maybe going to C328 tomorrow so maybe also recce a visit to GC as well. 
Dkk08, how about we meet-up at sembawang mrt then procceed to clementi next saturday?

----------


## dkk08

> I suggested a visit to GC about 2 weeks ago in this thread and it will be good that it materialised. Now the issue is how to go to the place at Block 354? I maybe going to C328 tomorrow so maybe also recce a visit to GC as well. 
> Dkk08, how about we meet-up at sembawang mrt then procceed to clementi next saturday?


Hi bro, I'll have to reconfirm on that as i might be hitching a ride.  :Smile: 

Actually Blk 354 is just 1 road away from C328, see map from the link below... its about 5mins walk 

http://www.streetdirectory.com/asia_...04135&l=9&s=sg

----------


## felix_fx2

Maybe try using gothere.sg?

Follow the link and add in your start location (E.G: your home)
http://www.gothere.sg/maps#q:120354

----------


## Blue Whale

Oops...my bad.

Ok, those walking from MRT, you can follow the shelter straight ahead. By pass PeiTong Pri (side, below), between the traffic light and overhead bridge (After No cross sign), cross the road, walk direct into the carpark you will see Blk 354. Continue walking in, the shop is facing Blk 360/361.

http://www.streetdb.com/singapore-st...TAL-CENTRE.htm

Those don't want to walk one, mouse over the bus stop in front of Blk 352 to see the bus numbers.

One more suggestion is that we can take a light breakfast since we will need to walk around. We can have slightly heavier but not too heavy a lunch. Careful not to fall asleep during class, wait teacher scold ar...ha ha ha. :Grin: 

Desmond, so where is meeting place? ^^ we meet at Blk 353 market near to carpark? hee hee.

----------


## dkk08

Hey blue whale no problem, we can meet near the carpark there same timing at 930am

----------


## Blue Whale

okies.

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) AL76 aka David Heng
2 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
3 ) Aquanoob
4 ) Blue33 aka Adrian
5 ) eddy planer
6 ) felix_fx2 aka Felix
7 ) Shaihulud aka Yong
8 ) Kaldon
9 ) Blue Whale aka Michael Heng
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18 )
19)
20)

Target Location
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) Clementi Blk 354 Green Chapter (GC)
2) Pasir Ris Drive 12
3) Sea View
4) World Farm
5) Biotope Aquarium

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timing: 0930 (RV @ Blk 353 Hawker Centre near GC for breakfast)
1020 ( off to drive 12 )
1230 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop )

----------


## David Moses Heng

Sorry guys but I am afraid that i will have to miss this trip as my wife has just given birth to a 3 plus kilo baby boy.

Hence, I need to be home to baby sit my 4 kids.

Please do carry on with the trip and as Desmond is not very familiar with Drive 12 area, can brothers who frequent there help him out by making recommendation as to where to go and stuffs?

Alternatively, you all may also want to consider revisiting the iternary?

Sorry once again for not being able to join you folks for this trip.

Have fun though.

----------


## fotoudavid

CONGRATS AL76!!!

Father the 4th time!!!

----------


## David Moses Heng

> CONGRATS AL76!!!
> 
> Father the 4th time!!!



more to come... but now must rest first :Smile:

----------


## blue33

congrats... more to come is, have more...........  :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

David, no problem. Drive. 12 is not diffcult to navigate. I just don't know whether you planned to go farmway 1 or not. It's quite near to the PA Camp site where the big climbing playground and the ice cream man..heh heh..slurp. From the campsite to Pasir Ris resort that route I trek before. Roughly can still remember, won't be lost one.

Farmway 1 got Aqua Fauna and Mainland Tropical Fish Farm, were these two on the radar previously?

Actually if your mum is ready to take care of the youngest one, you still can take the other three out...heh heh. I really hope you can avail yourself if possible, don't mind carry a kid for you. Two Hengs are more fun. BTW, congrates to the little fatty. =) 3 kgs...wow.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> congrats... more to come is, have more...........



yes!! I aim to have 6.

4 down, 2 more to go!! :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> David, no problem. Drive. 12 is not diffcult to navigate. I just don't know whether you planned to go farmway 1 or not. It's quite near to the PA Camp site where the big climbing playground and the ice cream man..heh heh..slurp. From the campsite to Pasir Ris resort that route I trek before. Roughly can still remember, won't be lost one.
> 
> Farmway 1 got Aqua Fauna and Mainland Tropical Fish Farm, were these two on the radar previously?
> 
> Actually if your mum is ready to take care of the youngest one, you still can take the other three out...heh heh. I really hope you can avail yourself if possible, don't mind carry a kid for you. Two Hengs are more fun. BTW, congrates to the little fatty. =) 3 kgs...wow.



do link up with Desmond. 

My mum needs to look after my dad as he is recovering from stroke...

----------


## Blue Whale

> do link up with Desmond. 
> 
> My mum needs to look after my dad as he is recovering from stroke...


I see. Yeah...in this case, I think better if you stay behind. =) Next time then. 

I will pm Desmond my number.

----------


## dkk08

Congrats David! Send the Mrs our regards and say hi to little Sam for me, will miss you and Sam in the coming trip

----------


## Merviso

Congratulation to you, David! All the best wishes to your wife and your newborn!

----------


## Blue Whale

For those going, it's going to be very hot, if you can wear long pants best. Blue jeans / sport track pants good. A cap and sun glass is good. You can wear shorts and family members can wear skirts but prepare to dance disco...it's a matter of choice.

Water - you can take 500ml dump into the freezer on Thu, leave some space for water so don't top up full. Sat morning, take it out then pour some water in. Use newspaper wrap the body and wrap a cap also. Scotch tape or rubber band the newspaper. Put the drink into your bag.

Ban Soon Pah Road is not a temperature forgiving place, best that you have water along to hydrate yourself. If you scare of dogs just carry a cake of soap will do. Dogs hate soap or rather hates bathing. Need help just scream I will come over...lol.

Desmond, how many head counts do we have so far? Transport arrangement no problem hor?

----------


## dkk08

So far its just the following, I do sincerely hope more folks can join us... as for transport I need to confirm who's driving so that we can assign the "Passengers"

Interested Parties
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
1 ) dkk08 aka Desmond
2 ) Aquanoob
3 ) Blue33 aka Adrian (Driving)
4 ) eddy planer (Driving)
5 ) felix_fx2 aka Felix
6 ) Shaihulud aka Yong
7 ) Kaldon
8 ) Blue Whale
9)
10)

----------


## blue33

As mentioned earlier in my post, put me tentatively first. Cant confirm now.  :Sad:

----------


## Blue Whale

^_^ Just curious, Desmond,

Both Adrian and Eddy drives, do they know all the places? Got assign one of them to be lead vehicle? I think Desmond you be the vehicle commander for the lead vehicle. You might need to rap up somewhere between Wed-Thu. I can be attached to the next vehicle if need be. You can call me today if need be since I am still on leave.

Drive 12 and Jalan Kayu just along the expressway, hard to miss. If miss exit navigating back can be challenging for the drivers. Even if we don't get a mini bus, I think we should "subsidise" whoever the drivers some kopi money to cover fuel ^^. Adrian, ^^O got kopi money, ai mai (want or not)?

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Interested Parties:*
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
01 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
02 ) Aquanoob
03 ) Blue33 aka Adrian
04 ) Eddy planer
05 ) Felix_fx2 aka Felix
06 ) Shaihulud aka Yong
07 ) Kaldon
08 ) Blue Whale aka Michael Heng
09 )
10 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Target Location:*
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
1 ) GC - C354
2 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
3 ) Sea View - 2 Seletar West Farmway 2
4 ) World Farm - Ban Soon Pah
5 ) Biotope - Marsiling
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Logistics:*
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Timing: 0930 (RV @ Blk 353 Hawker Centre near GC for breakfast)
1020 ( off to drive 12 )
1230 (Jalan Kayu Prata for Lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop ) 
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

----------


## dkk08

Well the last time round we sort of followed whoever knows the place/route... since Adrian is on tentative list I guess its only Eddy left who's driving as I'm not sure if Kaldon or Aquanoob drives...

----------


## Blue Whale

^^" I take it you haven't sort out the transport, come worst, just the lead vehicle. Back vehicle just follows. If not, can ask the drivers not to drive that day whilst all of us in a mini bus or something.

Suggestve Plan 1
2 x regular cars - 1 Lead 1 follows

Suggestive Plan 2
1 x mini bus - Everyone packs in. ^o^ make sure it's aircon bus. Think we will need it.

Weather forecast can only be confirmed most likely on Wed or Thu. Earliest forecast is this Sunday. These few days humidity over 80%...very killing for us. Mon-Wed will cross 40C -.-""" jialuck jialuck....to hit high of 44C. I am already standing by ice for my fish tank, although it is equipped with fan.

----------


## Aquanoob

Dkk08, I don't drive. Look like there maybe not enough transport?




> Well the last time round we sort of followed whoever knows the place/route... since Adrian is on tentative list I guess its only Eddy left who's driving as I'm not sure if Kaldon or Aquanoob drives...

----------


## dkk08

hey guys, I was just discussing the trip with Adrian and as he used to frequent drive 12, he was saying that to go to so many places within that 3-4 hours is very very rush and we might not even have time to lunch... 

so here's the changes....

2) we forgo GC and maybe Seaview, 

we meet at Sembawang Sun Plaza for breakfast either at Mac or coffeeshop at Sembawang MRT and proceed to World Farm > Pasir Ris Drive 12 > Seaview(if time allow) > lunch @ YCK CC nearby > Iwagumi Workshop

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Target Location:
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
1 ) World Farm 
2 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
3 ) Sea View - 2 Seletar West Farmway 2 (if time permits)
4 ) YCK CC 
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Logistics:
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Timing: 0915 (RV @ Sembawang Sun Plaza/MRT for breakfast @ Mac or coffeeshop at MRT station)
1000 (off to World Farm)
1035 (off to drive 12)
1130 (off to Seaview if time permits)
1230 (off to YCK CC nearby for lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop ) 

Adrian do correct me if I got the timing wrong. Thanks!  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

> Dkk08, I don't drive. Look like there maybe not enough transport?


There'll be enough transport if both Adrian aka Blue33 and Eddy are able to make it. If not then we'll only have Eddy's car which can only take 4 at most, correct Eddy?

----------


## Blue Whale

^_^ alright for me. I don't think got time to go Seaview liao. 30-40 mins on highway. Actually still can make it to Jalan Kayu for Roti Prata...hee hee.

Optional:
Pasir Ris Drv. 3 Elias Mall ( across Blk 628 ) got Mc Donalds.

----------


## blue33

OK  :Well done: , anyone can add in if anything we've miss, i will try to make it, no promise  :Grin: 




> hey guys, I was just discussing the trip with Adrian and as he used to frequent drive 12, he was saying that to go to so many places within that 3-4 hours is very very rush and we might not even have time to lunch... 
> 
> so here's the changes....
> 
> 2) we forgo GC and maybe Seaview, 
> 
> we meet at Sembawang Sun Plaza for breakfast either at Mac or coffeeshop at Sembawang MRT and proceed to World Farm > Pasir Ris Drive 12 > Seaview(if time allow) > lunch @ YCK CC nearby > Iwagumi Workshop
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> ...

----------


## Kaldon

Hi all, i will have to forgo this trip cause i will be going to thailand on 25th for a week for work. Hope u all have a wonderfull time.

----------


## Blue Whale

Sawadikap! Hope you enjoy your business trip there.

Latest Update.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Interested Parties:*
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
01 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
02 ) Aquanoob
03 ) Blue33 aka Adrian
04 ) Eddy planer
05 ) Felix_fx2 aka Felix
06 ) Shaihulud aka Yong
07 ) Blue Whale aka Michael Heng
08 ) 
09 )
10 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Target Location:*
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
1 ) World Farm 
2 ) Pasir Ris Drive 12
3 ) Sea View - 2 Seletar West Farmway 2 (if time permits)
4 ) YCK CC 
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Logistics:*
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Timing: 0915 (RV @ Sembawang Sun Plaza/MRT for breakfast @ Mac or coffeeshop at MRT station)
1000 (off to World Farm)
1035 (off to drive 12)
1130 (off to Seaview if time permits)
1230 (off to YCK CC nearby for lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop ) 
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

----------


## felix_fx2

Desmond, forgot to inform you my girlfriend is tagging along.

Since RV is at 0915 if all parties arrive before 1000 we can make a move. If adrian is unable to make it, Then will have to think of alternative transport.
By the coming Wednesday or Thursday the final schedule should be out.

Oh ya, before i forget it. Do you have my contact?




> Latest Update.
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> *Interested Parties:*
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> 01 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
> 02 ) Aquanoob
> 03 ) *Blue33 aka Adrian*
> 04 ) *Eddy planer*
> 05 ) Felix_fx2 aka Felix (2pax)
> ...

----------


## Blue Whale

Let's see, Sembawang to Sembawang Rd >> *Ban Soon Pah* >> Sembawang >> Upper Thomson Rd exit >> SLE >> TPE >> Pasir Ris Dr. 12 Exit >> *Pasir Ris Dr. 12* >> TPE 

1. >> SLE >> Exit Yio Chu Kang Rd. before SLE >> Chatsworth International School turn left and left >> *Seletar West Farmway 1* >> Turn back to Yio Chu Kang >> AMK Ave.6 >> Ave. 9 >> St. 61 End pt. *YCK CC*.

2. >> SLE >> Exit Yio Chu Kang Rd. before SLE >> AMK Ave.6 >> Ave. 9 >> St. 61 End pt. *YCK CC*.

Desmond, go through the road, see if I calculated correctly. >< Jalan Kayu still nearby YCK Rd. Hee Hee.

----------


## dkk08

> Desmond, forgot to inform you my girlfriend is tagging along.
> 
> Since RV is at 0915 if all parties arrive before 1000 we can make a move. If adrian is unable to make it, Then will have to think of alternative transport.
> By the coming Wednesday or Thursday the final schedule should be out.
> 
> Oh ya, before i forget it. Do you have my contact?


welcome felix girlfriend! Oh do PM me all your contacts in case of any last minute changes...

----------


## dkk08

> Let's see, Sembawang to Sembawang Rd >> *Ban Soon Pah* >> Sembawang >> Upper Thomson Rd exit >> SLE >> TPE >> Pasir Ris Dr. 12 Exit >> *Pasir Ris Dr. 12* >> TPE 
> 
> 1. >> SLE >> Exit Yio Chu Kang Rd. before SLE >> Chatsworth International School turn left and left >> *Seletar West Farmway 1* >> Turn back to Yio Chu Kang >> AMK Ave.6 >> Ave. 9 >> St. 61 End pt. *YCK CC*.
> 
> 2. >> SLE >> Exit Yio Chu Kang Rd. before SLE >> AMK Ave.6 >> Ave. 9 >> St. 61 End pt. *YCK CC*.
> 
> Desmond, go through the road, see if I calculated correctly. >< Jalan Kayu still nearby YCK Rd. Hee Hee.


Hey Michael better wait for Adrian or Eddy to come back to us on the route, I don't drive so ya better wait for them, and by the way where's Eddy gone to? He's awfully quiet these past weeks... big projects?  :Grin: 

And somehow it seems like you're really keen on prata at Jln Kayu?!  :Cool:

----------


## vinz

> ...
> 
> Timing: 0915 (RV @ Sembawang Sun Plaza/MRT for breakfast @ Mac or coffeeshop at MRT station)
> 1000 (off to World Farm)
> 1035 (off to drive 12)
> 1130 (off to Seaview if time permits)
> 1230 (off to YCK CC nearby for lunch)
> 1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop ) 
> 
> Adrian do correct me if I got the timing wrong. Thanks!


There is a hawker centre opposite the CC. You can park behind the CC, walk through the CC and cross the road to the Hawker Centre.

----------


## dkk08

> There is a hawker centre opposite the CC. You can park behind the CC, walk through the CC and cross the road to the Hawker Centre.


Hi Vinz, maybe we can meet you there for lunch, Adrian did suggest that area as he's quite familiar with the area since he stayed there before, but of cause that's if Adrian can make it that day  :Opps:

----------


## Blue Whale

^^ Don't worry about me, I just like roti prata thats all...I will go along with arrangements.

----------


## eddy planer

> yes!! I aim to have 6.
> 
> 4 down, 2 more to go!!


David!

4 down , 2 more to form a football team huh? :Jump for joy:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

Just got back from Davo City, Philippines last night for about a week.

I even just got back from World Farm to buy few pots of plants for my palu this late afternoon.

Desmond,

Are we meeting up at C328 or somewhere else? I've no problem and very familiar with Pasir Ris Drive 12 as I been there several times with my family.

So do text me or call me for the arrangement if Adrian couldnt made it. Then we need to arrange (non air- con bus) :Razz:  to ride us as my car could only ride 3 big guys comfortably.

update me please.

----------


## dkk08

Yo Eddy, Phillipines? Business or Leisure? 

Ok we shall confirm again by Thursday

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Desmond,

That's biz trip, lah.

Ok, looking forward to hear from you ...please text or ring me the Thursday confirmation. :Wink:

----------


## Wackytpt

David,

Congrats on your new born.

I remember last time when we met you only have a daughter.

----------


## felix_fx2

Desmond/Eddy, please let me know if you guys decide to hire mini bus. So i can bring extra money to help pay the rental.

----------


## warrenlee

Hi Organizser & Everyone

I am keen on this outing trip as well. From what I have read from page 1 to Page 7, original there is an ideas of bus chatter, but now what is the final decision.

Can you join in ? is that the same date as the Iwagumi workshop ?
I have registered and indeed to go for the workshop as well. 


Thanks
Suhardi

----------


## dkk08

> Hi Organizser & Everyone
> 
> I am keen on this outing trip as well. From what I have read from page 1 to Page 7, original there is an ideas of bus chatter, but now what is the final decision.
> 
> Can you join in ? is that the same date as the Iwagumi workshop ?
> I have registered and indeed to go for the workshop as well. 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Suhardi


Hi Suhardi, 

of course you can join us. And yes the trip will end at the workshop as we've coincide with the workshop timing. 

As for the bus charter, it'll only be feasible if we can get more folks to join if not the cost for the bus maybe quite high. Unless anyone has any bus "lobang" (good deals)?

----------


## eddy planer

If we cant get bus charter, I can rent 10ft long van or small lorry for SGD60- SGD70 if any brothers dont mind sitting on the van floor. :Roll Eyes: 

Let me know, if Adrian change his mind.

----------


## felix_fx2

I like the idea of renting van\lorries. Can buy more stuff to bring back

----------


## dkk08

> I like the idea of renting van\lorries. Can buy more stuff to bring back


 :Laughing:  bro Felix, are you sure you want your Girlfriend to sit on the Van floor? And what do you intend to buy back that needs a lorry? A 4ft driftwood?  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

> If we cant get bus charter, I can rent 10ft long van or small lorry for SGD60- SGD70 if any brothers dont mind sitting on the van floor.
> 
> Let me know, if Adrian change his mind.


$60-$70 is fine with me, 7 of us going so that's like $10 each, seems reasonable... of cause if we can charter an aircon bus best lar  :Laughing:

----------


## eddy planer

> $60-$70 is fine with me, 7 of us going so that's like $10 each, seems reasonable... of cause if we can charter an aircon bus best lar


Charter aircon bus with driver will be close to SGD300-SGD350. I just asked my friend who owns mini bus whose drive international school juniors to school and back, he quoted me this price!!! Can you find any cheaper than that?

Desmond, ride the lorry's back, seems good substitute as you all guarantee sure got plenty of wind to cool you down if weather get hot.

Up to you guys, you decide I'm ok with any ride.

----------


## dkk08

> Charter aircon bus with driver will be close to SGD300-SGD350. I just asked my friend who owns mini bus whose drive international school juniors to school and back, he quoted me this price!!! Can you find any cheaper than that?
> 
> Desmond, ride the lorry's back, seems good substitute as you all guarantee sure got plenty of wind to cool you down if weather get hot.
> 
> Up to you guys, you decide I'm ok with any ride.


Wow!  :Shocked:  $300-$350 is alot man! 

I've just called up one of my agent to ask for a quote so hopefully she can give me a reasonable price.  :Opps:

----------


## Shaihulud

Congratulations david! Im sorry to say that I will be giving the trip a miss as well due to work. I hope that those who are going will have fun.

----------


## dkk08

> Congratulations david! Im sorry to say that I will be giving the trip a miss as well due to work. I hope that those who are going will have fun.


Looks like out attendance is falling, sighz... its ok Yong, work's definitely more important  :Smile: 

A piece of good news, I manage to get a quote for a mini bus which can take 10 of us for $120 for 4hrs. But of course that's if we can have more folks attending and if everyone don't mind the transport fees... 

so we've 2 choices now... 

Mini Bus Air con $120 4hrs

Long Lorry or small Lorry $60-$70 

do take note that these are back up plans if Adrian and Eddy do not have transport on that day. If both Adrian and Eddy are driving we shouldn't have any transport worries. 

P.S. Adrian and Eddy no pressure hor  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

Latest Update.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Interested Parties:
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
01 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
02 ) Aquanoob
03 ) Blue33 aka Adrian (driving)(tentative)
04 ) Eddy planer (driving)
05 ) Felix_fx2 aka Felix 
06 ) Felix_fx2's Girlfriend
07 ) Blue Whale aka Michael Heng
08 ) 
09 )
10 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Timing: 0915 (RV @ Sembawang Sun Plaza/MRT for breakfast @ Mac or coffeeshop at MRT station)
1000 (off to World Farm)
1035 (off to drive 12)
1130 (off to Seaview if time permits)
1230 (off to YCK CC nearby for lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop )

----------


## Shaihulud

> Looks like out attendance is falling, sighz... its ok Yong, work's definitely more important


 Now you really make me feel guilty for backing down :Embarassed:  I am involved in making props for tv, didn't know I have to be around for the actual shoot.

----------


## dkk08

> Now you really make me feel guilty for backing down I am involved in making props for tv, didn't know I have to be around for the actual shoot.


Hey Yong, I really don't mean anything hor... anyway I want to discuss with you on setting up a vivarium at your office? Has it been done before? Do PM me. Thanks!

----------


## Blue Whale

>"< hmm...I am ok with mini lorry. The thing is the kuku weather. It's been xiao xiao (mad) for the past few days. Have extreme heat then suddenly rain. Especially the eastern side of singapore. Surrounded by Pasir Ris, Changi, East coast, and....Bedok Reservoir if you include that...more prone to rain.

Desmond, Eddy, what is the dateline for both transport? Friday? Should be able to get a better reading on Thurs or so. I am comparing two forecast at the moment. One say Sunny with extreme heat whilst the other say rain. Both are right if you combined the report.

\^o^/ Yong, don't feel guilty, there will be another time, hopefully you can make it next time! Ai zai!
--------------------------------------------------------
*Tentative forecast*:
Woodlands.
Hi: 32°C
Lo: 24°C
Scattered showers. There is a 40% chance of precipitation. Cloudy. Extremely hot, Muggy. Temperature of 32°C. Winds NE 24km. Humidity will be 84% with a dewpoint of 29° and feels-like temperature of 47°C.

Bedok.
Hi: 32°
Lo: 24°

There is a 0% chance of precipitation. Mostly cloudy. Extremely hot, Muggy. Temperature of 32°C. Winds ENE 20km. Humidity will be 85% with a dewpoint of 29° and feels-like temperature of 48°C.

Temporary not able to take a reading from Changi Airport. Script data not available.

----------


## felix_fx2

> bro Felix, are you sure you want your Girlfriend to sit on the Van floor? And what do you intend to buy back that needs a lorry? A 4ft driftwood?


I think she got me to sit on  :Crying: . Must bring cushion right.
Not really need to buy, but price wise i know its alot cheaper, but of course get one with a canopy.

Good reasons: Moving lorry provide good air circulation like army 3-5 tonner. (People who served combat units during NSF should know best  :Blah: )

Bad points: If no canopy and it rains.
(The weather nowdays is total RANDOM you know)

----------


## felix_fx2

> Now you really make me feel guilty for backing down I am involved in making props for tv, didn't know I have to be around for the actual shoot.


I waiting for a good time to go your office "See see look look"
How about this Friday (IF my leave is not canceled)

----------


## Blue Whale

> I think she got me to sit on . Must bring cushion right.
> Not really need to buy, but price wise i know its alot cheaper, but of course get one with a canopy.


Umm..Lorry also means speed limit, hence your feet would be numb by the time it reaches Pasir Ris  :Laughing:  Lorry however got two seatings on the left of the driver. Passengers behind can stretch legs, if not legs will be numb if you cross them.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Umm..Lorry also means speed limit, hence your feet would be numb by the time it reaches Pasir Ris  Lorry however got two seatings on the left of the driver. Passengers behind can stretch legs, if not legs will be numb if you cross them.


Thats why i mentioned army + combat unit. 3-Ton from AMK to somewhere near GAN's for training = enjoy breeze + ZZZzzzzzz. 3-Ton also have speed limit, unless the driver like to "initial D". Only worried if we rent lorry, Who can drive it.

I leave the liaising to Desmond.

----------


## dkk08

well guys I just found out lorry is out. I forgot which line I'm in  :Laughing: 

if we sit on lorry, we might just be breaking the law unless its those covered with seats mounted... remember the recent hoo haa on the workers who got into road accidents and they were sitting on a uncovered seatless lorry? And insurance do not cover us as well if anything(touch wood) were to happen... so lorry might be out of the quesiton... 

as for the Mini Bus, it serves as a back up plan if Adrian and Eddy cannot make it that day... of cause I hope both Adrian and Eddy can confirm by thursday so that if they can't make it I can still confirm on the Mini Bus  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Guys, thanks for keeping the flame burning bright and strong.

Things to note here:

for the route, it will be more advisable to travel up east first then head down north to Jalan Kayu and eventually YCK. 
i.e *Sembawang to Drive 12* Via SLE then to *Sea View @ Jalan Kayu* Via SLE followed by *Bah Soon Pah Road* via Yushun Ave 7 and finally to *YCK CC* via Lentor.

I am not sure if i got route correct but the sequence of travel should be as those in bold. 

Also, for bus rental, the rate is about $120 per return trip for a 20 seater.

I am truly sorry I can't make it and have to "desert" you guys. But family come first especially when my wife needs all the rest that she can have after having labour pain for 13 hours...

Feel free to contact me for any pointers / tips either by PM or email. AN ddon't forget the photos please.

Enjoy yourself guys!! :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

Family 1st. hobby 2nd.

Sure will have camera-man there (IE: desmond haha)
out of topic abit but i have this urge to ask something.
What's your little tiger's name  :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Thank you Nic for your well wishes and that was quite a while back. Well I have been very productive and went on to ad 3 more little david into my family. :Smug: 

Felix, my son's name is Raphael Heng Zhi En.

Raphael is a hebrew word meaning God has healed. 
Gotten the name from the Herew dictionary. :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

David you going to form one platoon of little david in no time...heh heh. :Evil:  subject to CO approval. Have you submitted your indentment form yet?

The schedule was originally made for 1 day and shrink down to half due to the YCK Iwa thingy. I be going along with whatever arrangement. Hope I can get a sound weather reading from the east side by then. Meantime, haze is starting to built up into visible range today. Still monitoring. So far can tell Woodlands, Marsiling, Sungei Kadut, most visible whilst CCK and Bukit Batok on the lighter side.

----------


## dkk08

> Felix, my son's name is Raphael Heng Zhi En.


Raphael? I love that name its so heroic sounding  :Cool: 

And the chinese name? Zhi En... what does it mean or stands for?

----------


## eddy planer

> Meantime, haze is starting to built up into visible range today. Still monitoring. So far can tell Woodlands, Marsiling, Sungei Kadut, most visible whilst CCK and Bukit Batok on the lighter side.


We all still go if weather get nasty,sunny,hazy,rainy,hailing and even 2012 scenario!!!

Why bother about weather, lah!!! This is the Spirit of AQ in us and those whatever will not deter us from going at all!  :Grin: 

Agree?

----------


## dkk08

> Meantime, haze is starting to built up into visible range today. Still monitoring. So far can tell Woodlands, Marsiling, Sungei Kadut, most visible whilst CCK and Bukit Batok on the lighter side.


Yes I agree, this morning step out of the house only can smell burnt smell and sky hazy hazy sighz... all those with breathing problems, asthma and nose problem please take care.

----------


## dkk08

> We all still go if weather get nasty,sunny,hazy,rainy,hailing and even 2012 scenario!!!
> 
> Why bother about weather, lah!!! This is the Spirit of AQ in us and those whatever will not deter us from going at all! 
> 
> Agree?


I'm definitely ok with all weather conditions  :Grin: 

So Eddy I take it you confirm plus chop on the outing this saturday? If yes that makes 1 driver and 1 car safe = 4 passengers in Eddy's car

----------


## eddy planer

> Yes I agree, this morning step out of the house only can smell burnt smell and sky hazy hazy sighz... all those with breathing problems, asthma and nose problem please take care.


I got a serious chronic asthma attack for 4 decades, but still will brave through any haze and S02 cloud (sulphur dioxide which emit by any volcano ) without any effect on me.  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

> I got a serious chronic asthma attack for 4 decades, but still will brave through any haze and S02 cloud (sulphur dioxide which emit by any volcano ) without any effect on me.


That's the spirit  :Laughing: .
Eddy, your Kopi is on me man !

----------


## Aquanoob

Dkk08, you smell burnt smell too, that means that it is really a woods fire somewhere near. I initally thought is due to the some neighbour's food got burnt while cooking.  :Roll Eyes: 
So we meeting at home ground Sun Plaza this outing?




> Yes I agree, this morning step out of the house only can smell burnt smell and sky hazy hazy sighz... all those with breathing problems, asthma and nose problem please take care.

----------


## eddy planer

> That's the spirit .
> Eddy, your Kopi is on me man !



I remember your kopi treat...I'm waiting waiting and waiting! :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> And the chinese name? Zhi En... what does it mean or stands for?



Healing Grace of God :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

> Dkk08, you smell burnt smell too, that means that it is really a woods fire somewhere near. I initally thought is due to the some neighbour's food got burnt while cooking. 
> So we meeting at home ground Sun Plaza this outing?


Yap either bush fire or someone playing with fire in indon again... yes more of less confirm we meeting at Sun Plaza on Saturday...

----------


## dkk08

> Healing Grace of God


Nice!  :Cool:

----------


## Blue Whale

Ha...I trekker of course no problem ^^Y.

Say David, since we having breakfast at SunPlaza, why not you come down and join us for breakfast? How about that? You need to standby some bread for your platoon anyway ^_____^

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Ha...I trekker of course no problem ^^Y.
> 
> Say David, since we having breakfast at SunPlaza, why not you come down and join us for breakfast? How about that? You need to standby some bread for your platoon anyway ^_____^



i would love to but i have to bring my eldest daughter for her ballet competition.

----------


## eddy planer

> Yap either bush fire or someone playing with fire in indon again... yes more of less confirm we meeting at Sun Plaza on Saturday...


Desmond,

Where is Sun Plaza? :Confused:

----------


## Aquanoob

Sun Plaza is just beside Sembawang MRT station, you definitely won't miss it. We are suppose to have breakfast at Mac before setting off for the outing.

----------


## eddy planer

Sun Plaza at Sembawang MRT?

Eat Mac for breakfast sound so gross. isnt?  :Shocked:  Let meet up near Sun Plaza or whatever for real kopi and nasi lemak or laska or Lor mee lah!

----------


## Aquanoob

If you want real Kopi, then there are 2 choices: the aircon foodcourt on level 3 at Sun Plaza or the non-aircon coffeeshop at the MRT station.
Both are within walking distance.





> Sun Plaza at Sembawang MRT?
> 
> Eat Mac for breakfast sound so gross. isnt?  Let meet up near Sun Plaza or whatever for real kopi and nasi lemak or laska or Lor mee lah!

----------


## dkk08

> If you want real Kopi, then there are 2 choices: the aircon foodcourt on level 3 at Sun Plaza or the non-aircon coffeeshop at the MRT station.
> Both are within walking distance.


the food court at MRT station is air con, the NTUC foodcourt is aircon, the other small foodcourt next to the MRT toilet is the non air con... 

well I'm fine with any food... Mac or foodcourt/kopitiam also can  :Grin:

----------


## Aquanoob

Hah
I forgot about the NTUC foodcourt at the side, so many food to choose from.




> the food court at MRT station is air con, the NTUC foodcourt is aircon, the other small foodcourt next to the MRT toilet is the non air con... 
> 
> well I'm fine with any food... Mac or foodcourt/kopitiam also can

----------


## blue33

Sun Plaza, B1 got one kopitiam, they sell nice fishball noodle, lor mee, laksa, etc etc... and nice kopi also. Price also abit nice.  :Laughing:

----------


## blue33

Btw, this Sat morning i may have appointment with my client, i still cant confirm yet.  :Opps:

----------


## dkk08

> Sun Plaza, B1 got one kopitiam, they sell nice fishball noodle, lor mee, laksa, etc etc... and nice kopi also. Price also abit nice.


ya its call "EAT" nice laksa place... price wise foodcourt price lor

----------


## dkk08

> Btw, this Sat morning i may have appointment with my client, i still cant confirm yet.


Hey Adrian can confirm by thurs? As I need to arrange for transport if you can't make it  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

then maybe you arrange transport. dont want to spoil the day also if i cant make it.  :Grin:

----------


## Blue Whale

ha ha...Adrian can still come even if we arranged transport. I think just go for the mini bus. Cost later on we split up can liao. Don't have to crack our brains. ^^" kopitiam...its going to be Sat so seatings might be limited. I think we just walk walk, where got seat just take it. Kopi Tiam usually they can "open" a new table if required to.

^^ David you can start thinking of the next trip liao.
Good Friday April 2 (Fri)
Labor Day May 1 (Sat)
Vesak Day May 28 (Fri)
No Holidays until August
SG National Day Aug 9 (Mon)

----------


## dkk08

> then maybe you arrange transport. dont want to spoil the day also if i cant make it.



Alright then, I'll make the booking tomorrow

----------


## Aquanoob

Dkk08,
Do you have a rough guide which Fish farm or aquatic plant farm we will be going at drive 12? I may want to get some Elatine triandra (APP) if they are available. Thank

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Dkk08,
> Do you have a rough guide which Fish farm or aquatic plant farm we will be going at drive 12? I may want to get some Elatine triandra (APP) if they are available. Thank



The only plant farm there is Ah Pek and I think he seldom has them. He has plenty of crypt and nana though.

----------


## dkk08

Ok guys, here's the situation... Eddy stays at Teban (west side) hence for him to drive up to Sun Plaza (Sembawang) to meet us for breakfast would seem out of the way, there's a few of us who don't mind meeting at Sun Plaza and those who stays in the north of course will be meeting at Sun Plaza... 

The Mini Bus is $120 for 4hrs and with the attendance below, only 5 of us excluding Eddy as he'll be driving, would it be feasible for us to rent the Mini Bus? I know we can't fit into Eddy's car as the max he can take is 4... 

So we have a slight situation here with the dropping numbers in attendance... Do give me your best suggestions...  :Smile: 

Latest Update.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Interested Parties:
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
01 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
02 ) Aquanoob
03 ) Felix_fx2 aka Felix
04 ) Felix_fx2's Girlfriend
05 ) Blue Whale aka Michael Heng
06 ) Eddy planer (driving)
07 ) 
08 ) 
09 )
10 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Timing: 0915 (RV @ Sembawang Sun Plaza/MRT for breakfast @ Mac or coffeeshop at MRT station)
1000 (off to World Farm)
1035 (off to drive 12)
1130 (off to Seaview if time permits)
1230 (off to YCK CC nearby for lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop )

----------


## David Moses Heng

> ^^ David you can start thinking of the next trip liao.
> Good Friday April 2 (Fri)
> Labor Day May 1 (Sat)
> Vesak Day May 28 (Fri)
> No Holidays until August
> SG National Day Aug 9 (Mon)


if there were to be more(which is a yes!!), I intend to approach QH and use their farm to conduct a scaping workshop which will also be open to public. But that will be subjected to approval from them and having instructors to come onboard.

of course support from AQ is a must :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Ok guys, here's the situation... Eddy stays at Teban (west side) hence for him to drive up to Sun Plaza (Sembawang) to meet us for breakfast would seem out of the way, there's a few of us who don't mind meeting at Sun Plaza and those who stays in the north of course will be meeting at Sun Plaza... 
> 
> The Mini Bus is $120 for 4hrs and with the attendance below, only 5 of us excluding Eddy as he'll be driving, would it be feasible for us to rent the Mini Bus? I know we can't fit into Eddy's car as the max he can take is 4... 
> 
> So we have a slight situation here with the dropping numbers in attendance... Do give me your best suggestions... 
> 
> Latest Update.
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> Interested Parties:
> ...


ok Dez, here is my 2 cents.

If possible, get Eddy to park his car at Sun plaza, get your family to tag along, and do a final burst of fire for recruitment. That way, the no of pax for the trip in the bus can be increased to 7 ?

So folks, if you know of people who are free this sat and don't mind visiting the farms, start the invitation now :Smile:

----------


## Aquanoob

Since our final stop is the Iwagumi workshop at YCK CC, then we can target those 30 participants, minus off Blue Whale, felix, eddy and myself, there are 26 participants that maybe interested to join us for the outing.
We can pm them to ask if they are interested.
Another suggestion will be to ask the forum admin or mod for permission to 
list an advertisement at the Aquarium Related Marketplace as I notice that it is always full of members viewing there.  :Roll Eyes: 
How?

----------


## Aquanoob

Don't think that will work as we will be going to YCK CC after the fish farms, and Eddy has to come back to collect his car after the workshop and I wonder what will his parking fee at Sun Plaza will be unless it is per entry?  :Shocked: 





> ok Dez, here is my 2 cents.
> 
> If possible, get Eddy to park his car at Sun plaza, get your family to tag along, and do a final burst of fire for recruitment. That way, the no of pax for the trip in the bus can be increased to 7 ?
> 
> So folks, if you know of people who are free this sat and don't mind visiting the farms, start the invitation now

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Since our final stop is the Iwagumi workshop at YCK CC, then we can target those 30 participants, minus off Blue Whale, felix, eddy and myself, there are 26 participants that maybe interested to join us for the outing.
> We can pm them to ask if they are interested.
> Another suggestion will be to ask the forum admin or mod for permission to 
> list an advertisement at the Aquarium Related Marketplace as I notice that it is always full of members viewing there. 
> How?



sounds good :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Don't think that will work as we will be going to YCK CC after the fish farms, and Eddy has to come back to collect his car after the workshop and I wonder what will his parking fee at Sun Plaza will be unless it is per entry?


^^Y I thought of that already. Eddy park car at YCK then take a MRT upwards to Sembwang to meet us. Eddy wants to attend the Iwa thingy too so since end point at YCK, it will be more feasible that way. Save on his fuel also.

----------


## dkk08

> ok Dez, here is my 2 cents.
> 
> If possible, get Eddy to park his car at Sun plaza, get your family to tag along, and do a final burst of fire for recruitment. That way, the no of pax for the trip in the bus can be increased to 7 ?
> 
> So folks, if you know of people who are free this sat and don't mind visiting the farms, start the invitation now


Eddy if u're reading this please tell us what you think... but then again, what Aquanoob mention is quite true, it'll be troublesome for Eddy to do so since he's going for the workshop as well... 

that's the thing David, my wife needs to send son to dance class on Saturday so can't make it for the trip...

----------


## eddy planer

> Don't think that will work as we will be going to YCK CC after the fish farms, and Eddy has to come back to collect his car after the workshop and I wonder what will his parking fee at Sun Plaza will be unless it is per entry?


I totally agreed with Aquanoob in every ways, and another big boo boo I got an important appointment at 530pm , will have to get back home by 5pm.

So its really not feasible for me to travel from YCK CC to Sun Plaza(collect my car) and drive home will take me..very time consuming, meaning is I have to leave as early as 4pm and will miss the a lot.

Is Adrian coming?

I noticed 5 of us exclude me, maybe felix's partner will have to sit his lap and 4 guys to squeeze in to my car to save the cost of the bus rental!! :Laughing: 

Let us hope that Adrian's client postpone in later day. :Angel:

----------


## Aquanoob

Eddy, the car squeezing isn't going to work as I am on the heavy side, triple-digit weight.  :Embarassed: 
Maybe you can ask the admin whether it is possible to video or record the workshop, then you won't miss any.





> I totally agreed with Aquanoob in every ways, and another big boo boo I got an important appointment at 530pm , will have to get back home by 5pm.
> 
> So its really not feasible for me to travel from YCK CC to Sun Plaza(collect my car) and drive home will take me..very time consuming, meaning is I have to leave as early as 4pm and will miss the a lot.
> 
> Is Adrian coming?
> 
> I noticed 5 of us exclude me, maybe felix's partner will have to sit his lap and 4 guys to squeeze in to my car to save the cost of the bus rental!!
> 
> Let us hope that Adrian's client postpone in later day.

----------


## Blue Whale

> I totally agreed with Aquanoob in every ways, and another big boo boo I got an important appointment at 530pm , will have to get back home by 5pm.
> 
> So its really not feasible for me to travel from YCK CC to Sun Plaza(collect my car) and drive home will take me..very time consuming, meaning is I have to leave as early as 4pm and will miss the a lot.
> 
> Is Adrian coming?
> 
> I noticed 5 of us exclude me, maybe felix's partner will have to sit his lap and 4 guys to squeeze in to my car to save the cost of the bus rental!!
> 
> Let us hope that Adrian's client postpone in later day.


>"< another option would be more comfortable, where maybe 2 outta 5 of us take turn to share cab but we can rotate say 2 trips. Downsize visit to Pasir Ris Drive 12 >> World Farm. Don't have to arrange transport. Khatib to YCK can be via MRT which I know the way out quite well, just a bit remote. Halfway may see a Mangkala wearing sarong after a bathe ^^" walking from left to right across the road.

----------


## dkk08

ok guys I've just been approved to post on the workshop thread to increase the attendance (I know its kind of late but its worth a try) 

And I don't think squeezing into Eddy's car is a good idea as I'm also quite big size slightly below the 3 digit weight  :Razz:

----------


## felix_fx2

> well guys I just found out lorry is out. I forgot which line I'm in 
> 
> if we sit on lorry, we might just be breaking the law unless its those covered with seats mounted... remember the recent hoo haa on the workers who got into road accidents and they were sitting on a uncovered seatless lorry? And insurance do not cover us as well if anything(touch wood) were to happen... so lorry might be out of the quesiton... 
> 
> as for the Mini Bus, it serves as a back up plan if Adrian and Eddy cannot make it that day... of cause I hope both Adrian and Eddy can confirm by thursday so that if they can't make it I can still confirm on the Mini Bus





> Eddy if u're reading this please tell us what you think... but then again, what Aquanoob mention is quite true, it'll be troublesome for Eddy to do so since he's going for the workshop as well... 
> 
> that's the thing David, my wife needs to send son to dance class on Saturday so can't make it for the trip...


Seem like this week's a bad week, everyone seems to be caught up with some boo boo (Post CNY syndrome?  :Grin:  )
I don't think squeezing is a good idea. Why not do a meet up at 1 LFS for lunch and then making our way to YCK CC for the rock arrangement instead. We can delay the tour at a later date.

Unless of course last minute people joining us and adrian can make it.

likewise may i humbly propose to alter the trip to a later date where more people will be free. And have a small meetup (and Kopi treat for eddy) before making our way to YCK CC?

Let me know your thoughts.

----------


## dkk08

> Seem like this week's a bad week, everyone seems to be caught up with some boo boo (Post CNY syndrome?  )
> I don't think squeezing is a good idea. Why not do a meet up at 1 LFS for lunch and then making our way to YCK CC for the rock arrangement instead. We can delay the tour at a later date.
> 
> Unless of course last minute people joining us and adrian can make it.
> 
> likewise may i humbly propose to alter the trip to a later date where more people will be free. And have a small meetup (and Kopi treat for eddy) before making our way to YCK CC?
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.


I'm ok with meeting up at one of the LFS/farm then for lunch near YCK CC, not sure all of us are attending the workshop as I'll stay for awhile for the workshop since I did not register myself... 

And I would really love to make the trip possible since I'm already "abandoning" sending my son to dance class (leaving the important mission to my wife who can be quite dependent on me)

So let's hope more folks can join the trip or let's hope Adrian can make it as I'll not be booking the Mini Bus since its not feasible for us to do so... may be for the next trip which Bro David shall organize (but I think someone else other then me or David should do the organizing instead)

Oh I just realize that this thread has reached 10 pages and may be one of the longest thread in this section  :Laughing:

----------


## fotoudavid

Why not rent a bigger car, cheaper and whole day some more, can sit 6 people car, share by 6 people it will be cheap. Solve all problems.

With eddy's car plus this car, sure can travel at your own preferred timing.

----------


## blue33

so pressurize  :Confused: , thats why very early post i already put it tentatively. i dont want to make any empty promises and cannot deliver.  :Opps:  next time we should get someone that drive mini bus instead.  :Razz:

----------


## eddy planer

> I'm ok with meeting up at one of the LFS/farm then for lunch near YCK CC, not sure all of us are attending the workshop as I'll stay for awhile for the workshop since I did not register myself... 
> 
> And I would really love to make the trip possible since I'm already "abandoning" sending my son to dance class (leaving the important mission to my wife who can be quite dependent on me)
> 
> So let's hope more folks can join the trip or let's hope Adrian can make it as I'll not be booking the Mini Bus since its not feasible for us to do so... may be for the next trip which Bro David shall organize (but I think someone else other then me or David should do the organizing instead)
> 
> Oh I just realize that this thread has reached 10 pages and may be one of the longest thread in this section


Guys!

There is 1 solution is I rent a van of SGD45-50 to bring you guys out but i dont know if you guy dont mind the uncomfortable ride..which mean no proper seating just sit on the goods compartment floor. :Sad: 

How you guys want? Ok ?

----------


## Aquanoob

This is my take on the current dilemma: Since this outing is going to be a rather short and rushing one, and with so few participants due to whatever reason, we can consider postpone and organise another one next time.
I am with the idea of meeting up at one of the LFS and then proceed for lunch near YCK CC. There are not many LFS in AMK, one in central and the rest in the neighbourhood. We can consider meeting at Y934 or Y618 or the ones at Chong Pang, as there are only one MRT stop away from YCK station. From YCK station, we can then walk to the CC, it is about 10-15 minutes walk.





> I'm ok with meeting up at one of the LFS/farm then for lunch near YCK CC, not sure all of us are attending the workshop as I'll stay for awhile for the workshop since I did not register myself... 
> 
> And I would really love to make the trip possible since I'm already "abandoning" sending my son to dance class (leaving the important mission to my wife who can be quite dependent on me)
> 
> So let's hope more folks can join the trip or let's hope Adrian can make it as I'll not be booking the Mini Bus since its not feasible for us to do so... may be for the next trip which Bro David shall organize (but I think someone else other then me or David should do the organizing instead)
> 
> Oh I just realize that this thread has reached 10 pages and may be one of the longest thread in this section

----------


## dkk08

> Why not rent a bigger car, cheaper and whole day some more, can sit 6 people car, share by 6 people it will be cheap. Solve all problems.
> 
> With eddy's car plus this car, sure can travel at your own preferred timing.


 :Laughing:  I can't drive bro... who can drive? Anyone know how much rental for a car for 4 hours?

----------


## dkk08

> This is my take on the current dilemma: Since this outing is going to be a rather short and rushing one, and with so few participants due to whatever reason, we can consider postpone and organise another one next time.
> I am with the idea of meeting up at one of the LFS and then proceed for lunch near YCK CC. There are not many LFS in AMK, one in central and the rest in the neighbourhood. We can consider meeting at Y934 or Y618 or the ones at Chong Pang, as there are only one MRT stop away from YCK station. From YCK station, we can then walk to the CC, it is about 10-15 minutes walk.


well it wouldn't be rushing if we just concentrate on those few places we've updated... Worldfarm (can be optional), Pasir Ris Drive 12 (more farms and things to see?), Seaview (big place and near to YCK)

Eddy > the mini van is those Green Ninja Van type? If its those I don't mind seating on the floor, $40-$50 should be more feasible then $120  :Laughing:

----------


## fotoudavid

> I can't drive bro... who can drive? Anyone know how much rental for a car for 4 hours?


whole day should be $70 about.

don't rent for 4 hours, as must give time allowance for the driver to return car etc.

----------


## dkk08

> whole day should be $70 about.
> 
> don't rent for 4 hours, as must give time allowance for the driver to return car etc.


in that case I think we can stick with Eddy's plan to rent a Mini Van  :Grin: 

any objections from Aquanoob, Felix_fx2 aka Felix, Felix_fx2's Girlfriend, Blue Whale aka Michael Heng, Eddy planer?

----------


## blue33

I just got the confirmation from my client, so this Sat i cant make it on the morning, properly afternoon will visit the workshop and said hello. Sorry guys.

----------


## Aquanoob

Desmond, I am OK with any transport if available. Just let Felix's girlfriend be at the passenger seat. But who will be driving? Eddy?
By the way, I am Nicholas.  :Cool:  




> in that case I think we can stick with Eddy's plan to rent a Mini Van 
> 
> any objections from Aquanoob, Felix_fx2 aka Felix, Felix_fx2's Girlfriend, Blue Whale aka Michael Heng, Eddy planer?

----------


## eddy planer

> Desmond, I am OK with any transport if available. Just let Felix's girlfriend be at the passenger seat. But who will be driving? Eddy?
> By the way, I am Nicholas.


of course me, lah! :Grin:

----------


## eddy planer

> well it wouldn't be rushing if we just concentrate on those few places we've updated... Worldfarm (can be optional), Pasir Ris Drive 12 (more farms and things to see?), Seaview (big place and near to YCK)
> 
> Eddy > the mini van is those Green Ninja Van type? If its those I don't mind seating on the floor, $40-$50 should be more feasible then $120


Ok i get the 7 ft long van enough room for at least 8-10 guys who have 3 digit weight with long legs. :Laughing: 

BTW i need to return the van by 5pm to attend my appointment.

----------


## dkk08

> Ok i get the 7 ft long van enough room for at least 8-10 guys who have 3 digit weight with long legs.
> 
> BTW i need to return the van by 5pm to attend my appointment.


Hey Eddy, the 7ft long van is covered or non covered? As I've mentioned before, non covered will be dangerous.

----------


## dkk08

> Desmond, I am OK with any transport if available. Just let Felix's girlfriend be at the passenger seat. But who will be driving? Eddy?
> By the way, I am Nicholas.


Hi Nicholas!

----------


## fotoudavid

7 feet van think is Urvan, got cover.

----------


## Aquanoob

Should be Nissan Urvan then. 




> 7 feet van think is Urvan, got cover.

----------


## dkk08

Good news! Eddy manage to borrow a friend's MPV so we can fit everyone in! 

Bad news! Well not really a bad news lar, we need to top up the MPV so that Eddy can return the MPV with a full tank! I'm sure we're all ok with it right?  :Grin:

----------


## Aquanoob

That's a great news. Thank you to Eddy and friend.
So we 7 person can go into a car.

----------


## dkk08

Hey Nicholas, should be 5 excluding Eddy since he's driving... should be quite comfy =) 

Anyway remember to bring some water along as the weather these few days is very very hot. Yesterday was like 35 deg!  :Shocked: 

01 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
02 ) Aquanoob
03 ) Felix_fx2 aka Felix
04 ) Felix_fx2's Girlfriend
05 ) Blue Whale aka Michael Heng
06 ) Eddy planer (driving)

----------


## reveru

Hi guys. Seems like you guys all know each other prior to this scheduled meet up already? Mind if me and bro *edwardchuajh* join you guys? Cos we are both going for the clinic at YCK and since we have nothing on in the morning, we would like to join you guys. Transport wise I can help out as I'm driving, but it's a tiny car, so at most can carry 2 more small-medium built people  :Razz: 

Just having a real headache finding out which is the real confirmed itinery..... *scratch head*  :Confused:

----------


## dkk08

> Hi guys. Seems like you guys all know each other prior to this scheduled meet up already? Mind if me and bro *edwardchuajh* join you guys? Cos we are both going for the clinic at YCK and since we have nothing on in the morning, we would like to join you guys. Transport wise I can help out as I'm driving, but it's a tiny car, so at most can carry 2 more small-medium built people 
> 
> Just having a real headache finding out which is the real confirmed itinery..... *scratch head*


Hi bro reveru, of course it'll be good to have you guys join us. And yes we know each other before this but it was because of the previous outing we had... I do hope more bros/sis can come forward to join us and make more friends  :Smile: 

Bro reveru, please PM me and bro edward's contact no. so that in case of emergency I can contact you and bro edward on saturday  :Smile: 

As for the itinery, this is it... 

One worry is I might not be the ideal person to plan the route as I don't drive hence if any other bros think we should go by another route, please do chip in. Thanks! 

Timing: 0915 (RV @ Sembawang Sun Plaza/MRT for breakfast @ Mac or coffeeshop at MRT station)
1000 (off to World Farm, 15 Bah Soon Pah Rd)
1035 (off to drive Pasir Ris Drive 12)
1130 (off to Seaview if time permits)
1230 (off to YCK CC nearby for lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop )

----------


## dkk08

> if there were to be more(which is a yes!!), I intend to approach QH and use their farm to conduct a scaping workshop which will also be open to public. But that will be subjected to approval from them and having instructors to come onboard.
> 
> of course support from AQ is a must


Oh David, that would be a great idea and I'll definitely help out... I'm sure AQ will support the event as well  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

> That's a great news. Thank you to Eddy and friend.
> So we 7 person can go into a car.


Hi Nicholas,

You indeed welcome  :Smile: 

Looking forward to meet you guys!

----------


## eddy planer

> Oh David, that would be a great idea and I'll definitely help out... I'm sure AQ will support the event as well


David, I agreed with you in every aspects! :Well done: 

Can I help out , too? AQ sure support one, lah

----------


## eddy planer

> Hi guys. Seems like you guys all know each other prior to this scheduled meet up already? Mind if me and bro *edwardchuajh* join you guys? Cos we are both going for the clinic at YCK and since we have nothing on in the morning, we would like to join you guys. Transport wise I can help out as I'm driving, but it's a tiny car, so at most can carry 2 more small-medium built people 
> 
> Just having a real headache finding out which is the real confirmed itinery..... *scratch head*


Hi bro reveru and bro edward

welcome board!! 

Its great that you guys meeting us up for breakfast to introduce yourselves to us, we're so hungry to get to know you badly. Dont mind us...we'll talk nothing but palu or viva and even planning to chat about how to bring in some AVA approved exotic animals from malaysia.  :Wink: 

Please come at 915 am at Sun plaza for breakfast with us. dont worry we wont eat in mcdonald lah!

----------


## Blue Whale

=) Seems like everything work out. Any shop at Sun Plaza where we can meet at 0915?
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Readings from Woodlands:*
Hi: 32°
Lo: 25°

Scattered showers. There is a 30% chance of precipitation. Cloudy. Extremely hot, Muggy. Temperature of 32°C. Winds ENE 16km. Humidity will be 82% with a dewpoint of 29° and feels-like temperature of 47°C.

*Readings from Bedok:*
Hi: 33°
Lo: 25°

Scattered showers. There is a 20% chance of precipitation. Cloudy. Extremely hot, Muggy. Temperature of 33°C. Winds ENE 17km. Humidity will be 83% with a dewpoint of 29° and feels-like temperature of 48°C.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Interpretation:*
East Side will be slightly hotter.
Winds ENE no change. Windy.
Huimidity at 83% or so.
Showers will be scattered, meaning no need to bring umbrella, even rain will be short one. Because it feels like 47°C, it will be hot.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Logistics Reminder*:
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
1. Bring Water. 500ml each
People who forget one can goto NTUC to buy but won't be cold.
You could freeze a bottle of mineral/distilled water in the freezer tonight, use newspaper to wrap it tomorrow. Leave a bit of space for you to pour a bit of water in.
2. Dress Lightly. Wear jeans if you have sensitive skin.
3. Hat and Sun Shade/Glass is good.
4. Sun Block if you need to.
(Recent AirShow at Changi, a lot of people in the open exhibit area have SunBurnt including our cameraman HWChoy)
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

----------


## reveru

*dkk08:* hi bro have PM you the details already.

*eddy_planer:* don't mind any kind of breakfast, more scared we kena eaten up!!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi,

Is the programme firm up and got any space left?

I am still consider if I should join you guys as I need to report back to YCK CC for duty for workshop at 1pm.

Cheers
Nicholas

----------


## Blue Whale

Desmond,
Can we have a number of cars and passenger distribution for the moment? If got space, can squeeze Nicholas in.

Nic,
If need to depart halfway also can, that way you won't be constraint by time. Important is got spend time go jalan jalan (walk walk).

----------


## Aquanoob

Reveru and Edward, it is good to have more people to join us in this outing, this is also my first outing with the guys after missing out on the last Dec's Journey to the West due to some commitments. 
Desmond: What do you say if we scrap going to World Farm and concentrate with Pasir Ris drive 12 and Seaview if time permits?

Post CNY 2010 Outing participant:

01 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
02 ) Aquanoob aka Nicholas
03 ) Felix_fx2 aka Felix
04 ) Felix_fx2's Girlfriend
05 ) Blue Whale aka Michael Heng
06 ) Eddy planer (driving) 
07 ) Reveru (driving)
08 ) Edwardchuajh






> *dkk08:* hi bro have PM you the details already.
> 
> *eddy_planer:* don't mind any kind of breakfast, more scared we kena eaten up!!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks,

My friend back up this morning due to some personal situation,and we cannot ride the MPV :Crying:  :Crying:  I felt so sabotage. :Mad: 

Hey bro Reveru, 

Can 1 or 2 guys who are coming, join in and ride your car?

----------


## Aquanoob

Then we have to activate Plan B, which is proceeding with the Urvan?






> Hi Folks,
> 
> My friend back up this morning due to some personal situation,and we cannot ride the MPV I felt so sabotage.
> 
> Hey bro Reveru, 
> 
> Can 1 or 2 guys who are coming, join in and ride your car?

----------


## eddy planer

> Then we have to activate Plan B, which is proceeding with the Urvan?


Yes we do have plan B and plan C

So if we got a green light from bro Reveru, some of us can either ride his car and mine. If not we proceed to Plan C, i'll rent Urvan .

----------


## felix_fx2

So long as we have 2 cars there won't be any need to rent a van.
(Of course bro Reveru needs a green light)

I LOVE WAKING UP LATE ! lol i just woke up

----------


## Aquanoob

So good life, only just woke up.
You stay up to watch the football matches is it?  :Grin: 




> So long as we have 2 cars there won't be any need to rent a van.
> (Of course bro Reveru needs a green light)
> 
> I LOVE WAKING UP LATE ! lol i just woke up

----------


## reveru

of course its OK. as long as is 2 people, i think can squeeze a bit  :Razz:  not a problem with me.  :Smile:

----------


## warrenlee

Dear Organizer & Bro,

I received on the email regarding this outing, because I m also registered and participant for the 1:30pm workshop at YCK.

So, it sounds good to me, as I am a beginner, so it is a good opportunity that I can meet with those Sifu and get advices on the planted tanks.

Can I join you guys for this outing ?
where is the meeting place ? I stay in the west, near clementi area.

Cheers,
Warren
9848-9358

----------


## felix_fx2

> So good life, only just woke up.
> You stay up to watch the football matches is it?


Its cause i'm on leave today.  :Grin: 
Birthday "leh"  :Blah:  :Blah:

----------


## Blue Whale

Happy Birthday sayang... :Grin:

----------


## Aquanoob

Ok, Happy Birthday!
I thought you are a football fan.





> Its cause i'm on leave today. 
> Birthday "leh"

----------


## dkk08

> Hi,
> 
> Is the programme firm up and got any space left?
> 
> I am still consider if I should join you guys as I need to report back to YCK CC for duty for workshop at 1pm.
> 
> Cheers
> Nicholas


Hey Nicholas, there's still 2 more seats left in bro reveru's car... you are more then welcome to tag along and I've not seen you for a few years  :Smile:

----------


## dkk08

ok looks like there've been many updates since I last left the thread... here's the most updated itinary and the name list... I don't mind leaving out World Farm and concentrate on the fish farms at Drive 12 and Seaview... 


01 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
02 ) Aquanoob
03 ) Felix_fx2 aka Felix
04 ) Felix_fx2's Girlfriend
05 ) Blue Whale aka Michael Heng
06 ) Eddy planer (driving) 
07 ) Reveru (driving)
08 ) Edwardchuajc 
09 ) Wackytpt
10 ) Warrenlee

*Eddy's Car*
01 ) DKK08 aka Desmond
02 ) Aquanoob
03 ) Felix_fx2 aka Felix
04 ) Felix_fx2's Girlfriend

*Reveru's Car*
05 ) Blue Whale aka Michael Heng
08 ) Edwardchuajc 
09 ) Wackytpt
10 ) Warrenlee

Timing: 0915 (RV @ Sembawang Sun Plaza/MRT for breakfast @ Mac or coffeeshop at MRT station)
1000 (off to drive Pasir Ris Drive 12)
1130 (off to Seaview if time permits)
1230 (off to YCK CC nearby for lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop ) 

Did I miss anyone out?? Do correct me if I've, thanks!

----------


## warrenlee

Hi DKK08 aka Desmond,

thanks for having me joining this exciting outing.
Can I check with you (since I am stay near clementi), can I just straight go to Sembawang MRT for the final gathering before set off, say 9:45-9:50a.m (I would like to skip the breakfast).

The reason being, is because in this option, I don't need to leave the house early (can still have with my kids for an hour).

Is that fine ? any contact number I can reach ?

regards,
Warren
9848-9358

----------


## dkk08

Hi Warren, welcome to the outing! And of course you can meet us 10-15mins before departure time, I totally understand the kids part as I've to abandon my wife and leave her to sending my son to dance class since I'm part of the organizing commitee 

I'll PM you my contact  :Smile: 




> Hi DKK08 aka Desmond,
> 
> thanks for having me joining this exciting outing.
> Can I check with you (since I am stay near clementi), can I just straight go to Sembawang MRT for the final gathering before set off, say 9:45-9:50a.m (I would like to skip the breakfast).
> 
> The reason being, is because in this option, I don't need to leave the house early (can still have with my kids for an hour).
> 
> Is that fine ? any contact number I can reach ?
> 
> ...

----------


## Wackytpt

Where is the place of meeting?

Dkk08,

what is your contact number?

----------


## Blue Whale

*Latest Weather update:*
*Woodlands Reading*
Hi: 32° Lo: 24°

There is a 0% chance of precipitation. Partly cloudy. Extremely hot, Muggy. Temperature of 32°C. Winds ENE 18km. Humidity will be 76% with a dewpoint of 28° and feels-like temperature of 44°C.

*Bedok Reading*
Hi: 30° Lo: 25°

Rain showers. There is a 60% chance of precipitation. Cloudy. Hot, Humid. Temperature of 30°C. Winds NNE 10km. Humidity will be 70% with a dewpoint of 24° and feels-like temperature of 34°C

*NEA Reading*
27-35°C
Showers with thunder mainly over northern and western Singapore in the afternoon. Next 12hrs Showers over North and West. Till 10am none.

*Latest Satellite Map Reading*
Currently a large chunk of clouds off West Coast to Jurong Islands, estimated to reach Boon Lay, Jurong West, Bukit Batok, CCK, Sungei Kadut, Woodlands, Sembawang, Yishun area factoring wind direction. Still mostly white, 50-50% indicative that it will rain.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
*Logistics Reminder*:
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
1. Bring Water. 500ml each
People who forget one can goto NTUC to buy but won't be cold.
Freezed bottle of mineral/distilled water use newspaper to wrap it. Leave a bit of space for you to pour a bit of water in.
2. Dress Lightly. Wear jeans if you have sensitive skin.
3. Hat and Sun Shade/Glass is good.
4. Sun Block if you need to.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

----------


## dkk08

> Where is the place of meeting?
> 
> Dkk08,
> 
> what is your contact number?



Wacky bro we're meeting at sembawang at 9-915am for breakfast but leaving at 10am for the farms, I'll pm u my contact hope it's not too late  :Opps:

----------


## felix_fx2

Good morning. See you all there later.
Big breakfast, here i come !

----------


## Blue Whale

Hi all,

Overall a very good trip. Especially Seaview but can't help to notice the receipt printed out Nanyang Trading Aquarium P/L. Later then I post the pictures up. Hot Weather is still the killing one.

----------


## Wackytpt

There is nothing wrong. The other name for Seaview is known as Nanyang Trading Aquarium Pte Ltd.

Nice meeting you guys.

----------


## dkk08

Glad to have some last minutes addtions  :Grin: 

Thanks guys for making the trip possible and nice knowing and seeing some new faces, and I know more folks staying near me too  :Smile: 

Let's hope the next one would be even better...

----------


## Blue Whale

I am using my trusty Samsung handphone (Pixon M8800) to take pictures so some of the pictures are skewed to blue color more. ^^" not because I am call Blue Whale that why the pictures are blue. DKK, you could help to edit to fill in the different Stop 1 and 2 names since you have admin rights now.

First stop off Pasir Ris Drive 12 was full of bettas.
Felix you were asking me about the bricks at Stop 2, so here is the pond I am talking about.



Instead of looking at bettas which we pretty much seen them, a few of us decided to wander off to another pet shop...hey, it's air-con we are talking about here. So I took two shots of a cute kitty.

Do you want to bring me home? Sorry folks, I am too cute to be on sale. ^^


It got tired like a small kid and starts to rest. Shhhhh.....quiet please, the kitty needs a rest.


Stop 2 we were greeted by harmony and serenity as we enter the main gate. And WOW!!! Giant Fishes! I managed to capture 2 of the 3 in the pool. 


See some magic of the kois. Blink! Blink!

I guess when TimeBomb ask Thio about the rocks, and Thio was talking about 50kg? That's an understatement! This were what we found. Okay, not so much about Iwagumi rocks and driftwoods, but here are some of the stones majority used for interior design, aquatic and marine tanks.






Wackytpt was doing some serious discussion with Reveru and Edward.



One of the display pond I found.


Eddy, are you looking at these? As if used by FengShui Masters....


Some ornaments I found that could be used for both exterior and interior designs.


Cute fatty fish, ain't it? ha ha (Bottom right)


Alerts!!! Alerts!!! Found poison which will rip you off $2+k!!!
Felix with his girlfriend and myself wander into the cupboards and fish tanks! Both of us don't like the sump. Thickness...arrr....a bit argumentative....Hey! We are talking about 5ft here!!!


Other tanks and cabinets of smaller size. These doesn't fit those who are doing serious competition, tear down and rebuilt, iwagumi hobbist. It looks more for the casual hobbist. Seriously, I do agree when you are looking into doing iwagumi, thickness and height should be a factor.


and so! Seaview! Oei? No pictures? Ha ha...okay, firstly there is a no photo taking sign. Secondly all of us are busy ourselves to the aquatic plants and equipments, we forgot to take any pictures except Desmond taking a frontal picture. So do wait for Desmond to upload the pictures.

----------


## Aquanoob

Hi Guys,
Thank you for making the outing a pleasant trip, as I have not been to a few places that we went to yesterday. The only issue is with the weather as it is killing me as I was sweating non-stop. Hope that the next outing will be in a much cooler month.  :Razz: 
Thanks to Desmond and David for organising the outing.
Thanks to Eddy for taking us around in his car and talking about his coming BIG project, which I really want to take a look if he did an open-house.
Like what Desmond said, it is good to know that some fellow hobbists living near me, like Desmond and Michael.
The Iwagumi workshop is also a good one as it makes my hand really itchy to get another tank to do a presentable aquascape. I certainly hope that more hobbists will participate in the 2010 contest as the excuses of being busy and lack of natural resources cannot be stopping us to get a more respectable Top 10 or even Top 5 placing.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Blue Whale

>"< wow, I have been hanging the plants I bought from Seaview in the sun. I see pearling effect..ha ha. I haven't plant it yet. After the workshop finishes, I find myself gasping for oxygen due to confine of space. Knock out after I got home for some 6-7hrs or so before I woke up.

The plant is sealed in a plastic bag so I don't think there is much of CO2 inside. Pressure of the bag is still ok.

----------


## reveru

It was a good trip and nice meeting you guys. Seaview is a really complete LFS. Almost everything can find there. Now i know where to go to hunt for items. Thanks guys for organizing this short but fun trip!  :Smile:  Hopefully got a next time... can visit some other LFS when weather not so crazy.

----------


## ADA SG

> Hi Guys,
> Thank you for making the outing a pleasant trip, as I have not been to a few places that we went to yesterday. The only issue is with the weather as it is killing me as I was sweating non-stop. Hope that the next outing will be in a much cooler month. 
> Thanks to Desmond and David for organising the outing.
> Thanks to Eddy for taking us around in his car and talking about his coming BIG project, which I really want to take a look if he did an open-house.
> Like what Desmond said, it is good to know that some fellow hobbists living near me, like Desmond and Michael.
> The Iwagumi workshop is also a good one as it makes my hand really itchy to get another tank to do a presentable aquascape. I certainly hope that more hobbists will participate in the 2010 contest as the excuses of being busy and lack of natural resources cannot be stopping us to get a more respectable Top 10 or even Top 5 placing.


Sorry for posting in this outing thread.
Please consider participating in our local contest, as everyone is a friend to each other and there will a critique session for the tanks, from highly skillful aquascapers that have won prizes in the international contests. 

We should not be too focussed on getting the "right" materials before we can develop a layout plan. We do not have natural resources in our country, no river stones, no driftwooods available out there, so are there really no solutions to our lack of materials to scape? Or a lack of idea generally, or perhaps happy to remain status quo?  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

> It was a good trip and nice meeting you guys. Seaview is a really complete LFS. Almost everything can find there. Now i know where to go to hunt for items. Thanks guys for organizing this short but fun trip!  Hopefully got a next time... can visit some other LFS when weather not so crazy.


Wait for the next one after AL76's kid is older.
AL76+ddk08+eddy_planner = WHOA! viva frenzy.  :Grin: 

The last trip was a cooler one as we visited places more sheltered and had alot of time to explore.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Sorry for posting in this outing thread.
> Please consider participating in our local contest, as everyone is a friend to each other and there will a critique session for the tanks, from highly skillful aquascapers that have won prizes in the international contests. 
> 
> We should not be too focussed on getting the "right" materials before we can develop a layout plan. We do not have natural resources in our country, no river stones, no driftwooods available out there, so are there really no solutions to our lack of materials to scape? Or a lack of idea generally, or perhaps happy to remain status quo?


Thank you guy for showing us basics of arrangement  :Smile:

----------


## ADA SG

> Thank you guy for showing us basics of arrangement


You are most welcome  :Smile:  We wanted to bring back what Mr Amano had showed us and share with all interested parties. We strongly feel that the local community is too passive to show their passions. It is time to show to the world what we are capable of, through our layouts  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi Guys,
> Thanks to Desmond and David for organising the outing.


you are most welcome. I didn't do much. infact i felt bad leaving you guys last minute :Sad: 

Glad that the event turn out fine.

Meanwhile I am in the midst of planning for outing no3.

Do watch out for it. :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> We strongly feel that the local community is too passive to show their passions. It is time to show to the world what we are capable of, through our layouts 
> 
> Cheers!



Ever thought of approaching schools that has got Eco/enviromental clubs?

If we can get schools to do this as elective module, it will surely help. But for this to be considered as elective module, there must be a market demand for it as in career opportunities.

----------


## ADA SG

> Ever thought of approaching schools that has got Eco/enviromental clubs?
> 
> If we can get schools to do this as elective module, it will surely help. But for this to be considered as elective module, there must be a market demand for it as in career opportunities.


As the discussion towards this direction might involve many other considerations, we suggest that we can pm you to discuss further.  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## David Moses Heng

> As the discussion towards this direction might involve many other considerations, we suggest that we can pm you to discuss further. 
> 
> Thanks


I am free on thursday morning before 11. Afterwhich, I have got workshop at MGS.

----------


## warrenlee

Hi everyone,

glad to know everyone of you in the outing. You guys all are very friendly and outgoing.

Certainly, I will go for the next outing again.

Regards,
Warren

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi everyone,
> 
> glad to know everyone of you in the outing. You guys all are very friendly and outgoing.
> 
> Certainly, I will go for the next outing again.
> 
> Regards,
> Warren



cast your votes now :Grin: 


http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=65515

----------


## Blue Whale

^o^/ put up a date and the intended place for more brainy selections!

----------

